# a couple new duck calls



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Here's my most recent two duck calls.

The first one is cocobolo with a black anodized aluminum band. Really dark piece of cocobolo! The insert has a different shape than I've ever done before. It is kind of growing on me because it is a little more unique than my normal shape, which you can see on the acrylic insert in the other call.

The second is a piece of black and yellow stabilized box elder burl. The insert is clear yellow acrylic that I also turned. The band is black anodized aluminum. The best part about this one was that I had enough stabilized material left over from the $26 piece that I was able to turn a bottle stopper and sell it for enough to cover the cost of my materials for the call including the acrylic! 

Opinions on the shape would be appreciated, as well as comments/criticism!


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice. I love the dark cocobola and the clear yellow goes with the stabilized wood nicely. Are these single or double reed calls?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks. They're both single reed calls. Timber style. I haven't quite perfected my open water call just yet.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

They both look great. :thumbsup: on the shape.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Great looking calls the box elder is my favorite! I have a question how did you pin the rings w/o damaging the anodized surface or did you just epoxy the rings?


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Bob I always pin my bands when I can, but I have yet to find a way of pinning these anodized bands in a way that doesn't require some amount of filing and peening of the pin.....So I don't pin them. I started out using epoxy but I don't like that it won't move with the wood if it shrinks ever so slightly years down the road. I've epoxied a lot of bands but I have had one failure on a piece of african blackwood and that made me gunshy. I started using plumber's GOOP to adhere my bands on all my acrylic calls and whenever I use an anodized band. The stuff will stick anything and it has enough flexibility that it won't pop loose. I've found it to be really durable. I always cut three grooves on the shoulder of the call for the adhesive to "grab" onto. I also use the dremel tool to cut some gouges and grooves in the band for the same reason.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Bob I always pin my bands when I can, but I have yet to find a way of pinning these anodized bands in a way that doesn't require some amount of filing and peening of the pin.....So I don't pin them. I started out using epoxy but I don't like that it won't move with the wood if it shrinks ever so slightly years down the road. I've epoxied a lot of bands but I have had one failure on a piece of african blackwood and that made me gunshy. I started using plumber's GOOP to adhere my bands on all my acrylic calls and whenever I use an anodized band. The stuff will stick anything and it has enough flexibility that it won't pop loose. I've found it to be really durable. I always cut three grooves on the shoulder of the call for the adhesive to "grab" onto. I also use the dremel tool to cut some gouges and grooves in the band for the same reason.


 
Great ideas! I had a goose call come loose on me so I am gunshy as well. I noticed the loose band just before I put it out for display at a gun show. I will have to try plumbers goop. How much different is it compared to household goop. I use house hold goop on my slate turkey calls.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I haven't tried the regular household goop Bob. Most turkey call makers use and recommend plumbers goop so I have plenty of it on hand!

I wrap the barrel of my duck calls in masking tape (in the lanyard groove) to keep the goop from getting on the finish when I press the band on and the excess squeezes out. Then I quickly wipe off the excess with folded paper towels and then remove the masking tape. The goop is set in less than an hour and it skins over within a couple minutes.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow!

That Boxelder call is beautifull!

Excellent design form! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful calls. The finish you are getting on them is just spectacular.

John


----------

